

Google Voice On The iPhone Comes Full Circle As Apple Accepts GV Mobile - razin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/18/google-voice-iphone-2/

======
risotto
Excellent news.

I'm still skeptical about Apple's intentions after 14 months of stubbornness,
but it never ceases to amaze how quickly the phone ecosystem changes.

The corporations, developers and consumers all deserve credit for the
sophisticated demands and solutions moving these platforms forward.

